# Once and done



## Teerex51

I've just come across this phrase used as a modifier in some training material. The meaning is pretty clear, not so the translation into Italian—which might prove somewhat tricky.
First of all, the context: a salesperson is describing to a prospective client how, in the long run, certain training solutions will not be effective in raising the competency level of sales executives.
The register is colloquial, in spite of the business context.

The full sentence: _We believe the classic approach of running once-and-done training seminars is proving ineffective.
_
Now, while "once and done" does not necessarily have negative connotations. (e.g.,_ We provide once-and-done customer service_), it does in my particular case.

After a bit of thinking, I was left with a few options:

In una singola soluzione
Mordi e fuggi
Monodose/Usa e getta
For the sake of brevity, I finally opted for #3: _Crediamo che l'approccio tradizionale di erogare interventi formativi "usa e getta" si stia dimostrando inefficace_, but I'm now tempted to go back and change it to #1.


----------



## bibiga

Sono d'accordo. La prima è meglio. Ma forse anche solo "interventi formativi *all in one*?"


----------



## Bluenoric

Anche io credo che la soluzione 1 sia migliore, propongo "interventi formativi *una tantum*".


----------



## underhouse

I like the frst one better too and I like "in un'unica soluzione" better than "in una singola soluzione", I don't know why.

P.S.
I like "una tantum" bluenoric


----------



## Teerex51

Grazie dei commenti, la soluzione N.1 passa con un solido 3-0.


----------



## bibiga

Teerex51 said:


> Grazie dei commenti, la soluzione N.1 passa con un solido 3-0.


----------



## joanvillafane

I don't know if I can help with the translation, but if you'll allow a comment from an AE speaker, the solution you all agreed on does not have the negative connotation that "once and done" should have in this sentence.  Just wondering if there might be some other ideas before you have to decide......

thinking out loud - does the phrase "una volta per sempre" fit in here at all?


----------



## Teerex51

joanvillafane said:


> ... but if you'll allow a comment from an AE speaker


My favorite kind.  Yes, I see what you mean.

My initial choice (_usa e getta → single use_) did carry the negative connotations I wanted but I eventually discarded it because it reminded me of the prefab, shallow language of news headlines.

While it's true that _"in una singola soluzione" _is essentially neutral, the rest of the text gives me the opportunity to color it negatively. (Or maybe someone will come up with a solution that's just right...)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

I agree with Joan (hi! ) 

Tee,  hope not to rain on your parade, but "in una singola soluzione" makes me think of a possible "full immersion" rather than "once-and-done".
"Una volta per tutte" comes to my mind, though I am not so satisfied with it.


----------



## Teerex51

Anja.Ann said:


> Tee,  hope not to rain on your parade, but "in una singola soluzione" makes me think of a possible "full immersion" rather than "once-and-done".


Hi Ann, no problem. Rain all you want. 
I honestly don't know how you can equate _"in una singola soluzione"_ with _"full immersion"_, but that's OK. One of the reasons why I settled for this solution is that it supports the comparison between
"once-and-done training" and "ongoing training". _Una volta per tutte_ is pretty final—too final, in fact.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Thanks, Tee 
I see your point and you are surely right. But. I'll  put on my thinking cap and will be back to you if something comes to my mind.


----------



## Teerex51

You do that. I appreciate your help.


----------



## °Adhara°

Che ne dite di "fatti e finiti"? Riprendendo la proposta di Teerex:
_Crediamo che l'approccio tradizionale di erogare interventi formativi "fatti e finiti" si stia dimostrando inefficace_


----------



## Teerex51

Grazie Adhara. 
Sto ripetendo ad alta voce _"fatti e finiti"_ per capire se gira o meno. 
Il problema che vedo (oltre al cane che mi guarda strano ) è che la locuzione "fatto e finito" si usa di norma per descrivere la _perfezione in ogni dettaglio_ e non il fatto che l'intervento si esaurisca nel momento
in cui è passata l'ultima slide e/o si è arrivati all'orario di chiusura. L'idea qui è sottolineare la scarsa efficacia di seminari che non contemplino una fase di "messa a terra" delle competenze acquisite e un'attività
di affiancamento, reale o virtuale che sia.


----------



## MR1492

Just to add a bit more for consideration, the phrase "once and done" is similar to the phrase used in sports to discuss a team eliminated in the first round of a long tournament.  In that case, we use the term "one and done" meaning they only managed to play one game and were ousted from the tournament.

Is there a similar sports metaphor in Italian which could be used which expresses this same situation?  If so, you might be able to use that one.

Phil


----------



## Teerex51

MR1492 said:


> Is there a similar sports metaphor in Italian which could be used which expresses this same situation?


Not sure about sports metaphors, Phil. I know for sure there are _other_ graphic metaphors I'm trying to steer clear of (_una botta e via_ → one-night stand) and other off-color imagery. 'Nuff said.


----------



## MR1492

Well, the sports metaphor in AE isn't off-color or vulgar at all.  However, I can understand if there isn't an Italian version which applies.  These things have so much cultural baggage they often don't have equivalents.  Just thought I'd offer it in case there was something that was sitting out there you could use.

Phil


----------



## Teerex51

MR1492 said:


> Well, the sports metaphor in AE isn't off-color or vulgar at all.


Of course not, but I'm not aware of any such idiom in Italian. This looks like a job for our pal Giginho.


----------



## °Adhara°

Teerex51 said:


> Grazie Adhara.
> Sto ripetendo ad alta voce _"fatti e finiti"_ per capire se gira o meno.
> Il problema che vedo (oltre al cane che mi guarda strano ) è che la locuzione "fatto e finito" si usa di norma per descrivere la _perfezione in ogni dettaglio_ e non il fatto che l'intervento si esaurisca nel momento
> in cui è passata l'ultima slide e/o si è arrivati all'orario di chiusura. L'idea qui è sottolineare la scarsa efficacia di seminari che non contemplino una fase di "messa a terra" delle competenze acquisite e un'attività
> di affiancamento, reale o virtuale che sia.



Hai ragione, ma a orecchio mi sembrava rendesse l'idea


----------



## Mary49

"Fini a se stessi"?


----------



## Teerex51

°Adhara° said:


> Hai ragione, ma a orecchio mi sembrava rendesse l'idea


No problem. Pensa che io ero partito convinto per "usa e getta"...



			
				Mary49 said:
			
		

> "Fini a se stessi"?


Grazie Mary, l'idea è quella ma l'espressione non descrive il concetto di "one event".


----------



## Pietruzzo

Ci provo:
Pensiamo che il classico corso di aggiornamento che nasce e muore là si sta dimostrando inefficace.


----------



## Teerex51

Grazie Pietruzzo, il concetto è centrato perfettamente. L'immagine della morte in un _pitch_ di vendita magari è un po' rischiosa. 

Ma forse sono io che mi sono fissato su una soluzione.


----------



## underhouse

Cotto e mangiato


----------



## angeta

Ciao Teerex, cosa ne dici di seminari di formazione "autoesaustivi"? Ho trovato un capitolato tecnico del Ministero delle Finanze relativo alla formazione che parla di "unità didattiche _autoesaustive". Purtroppo non riesco a copiare l'URL e mettere un link, ma secondo me vale la pena fare una ricerca con Google, ci sono anche altre occorrenze_


----------



## Teerex51

Grazie Angeta, questa proprio mi mancava (la cosa é grave perché é il mio mestiere). Vado subito a vedere. 

Edit: OK, visto. Si parla di _web-based training_ e di quelle che immagino siano unità monotematiche _self standing_.  C'è da dire però che gli interventi formativi nel mio originale sono di un maggiore livello di complessità ed erogati in maniera tradizionale, cioè in aule di formazione, sale multifunzione ecc. ed esiterei quindi a chiamarli _autoesaustivi_, anche se l'idea della definizione in una sola parola mi intrigava.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

OK, Tee  I'm afraid, my thinking cap is proving ineffective, too 
This is all I could come up with "Crediamo che l'approccio classico, secondo il quale il seminario di formazione 'fatto una volta vale per tutte', si dimostri inefficace."


----------



## bibiga

Io ci ho ripensato..._Crediamo che l'approccio tradizionale di erogare interventi formativi *"una tantum" *si stia dimostrando inefficace.
_
Metterci il latino dà quel kick in più ma a parte questo rende l'idea in quanto sebbene la maggioranza pensi che una tantum voglia dire "una volta ogni tanto" in realtà vuol dire "una volta soltanto".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Bibiga  

Sono d'accordo sul concetto di "una tantum": "una volta per tutte", "eccezionalmente" a confermare, credo di capire dalla frase di Tee , la conseguente necessità di tenere corsi di formazione "regolarmente", "sistematicamente".


----------



## Teerex51

Good morning to the "brain trust". Have you had your coffee, cereal, juice? Are you bright-eyed and bushy-tailed? (talk about shopworn clichés...)

The idea being pushed here is to run training seminars with a follow-up part (be it a full-day session several weeks down the road or ongoing coaching activity).
The concept that a one-event seminar followed by nothing can bring the desired results is being questioned.

I like_ una tantum_ but I won't use it because it can be misleading. Here's why. You can run training seminars twice or three times a year (this already shoots down the _una tantum_ notion) and they still may prove ineffective,
because the follow-up part is missing, i.e., you don't walk participants through the implementation process of whatever skill/methodology they have learned.


----------



## bibiga

I see your point. Allora, tra la uno, la due e la trè (come diceva il compianto Mike) ritorno alla 1...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Teerex51 said:


> The idea being pushed here is to run training seminars with a follow-up part (be it a full-day session several weeks down the road or ongoing coaching activity). The concept that a one-event seminar followed by nothing can bring the desired results is being questioned..



An explanation rather than a translation, but "Crediamo che l'approccio classico, secondo il quale la formazione si compie una volta fatto il seminario, si riveli inefficace."  

P.S.: And after these last cogitations, I need another coffe!


----------



## Teerex51

Anja.Ann said:


> "Crediamo che l'approccio classico, secondo il quale la formazione si compie una volta fatto il seminario, si riveli inefficace."


This is pretty good. I'd morph it into _"..secondo il quale la formazione si esaurisca nel seminario, si sia ormai rivelato inefficace."_


----------



## bibiga

Teerex51 said:


> "..secondo il quale la formazione si esaurisca nel seminario, si sia ormai rivelato inefficace."


----------



## Anja.Ann

Teerex51 said:


> _"..secondo il quale la formazione si esaurisca nel seminario, si sia ormai rivelato inefficace."_



Yep, this is better!  
Tee, I think I'd say "si esaurisce"


----------



## Teerex51

Giusto, grazie.

_"Crediamo che l'approccio classico, secondo il quale la formazione si esaurisc*e* nel seminario, si sia ormai rivelato inefficace."_


----------



## Anja.Ann

You owe me one, Tee!


----------



## Teerex51

That I do, thanks Ann.


----------

